# Official Thread of Pictures Secret Reaper II



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

YESS!!!!
Well i was reaped in a big way!! I dont think they pictures really show properly how big a load i got. I kept taking stuff out of the box like a greedy child on Christmas morning lol...I had all sorts of thinks, carvable foam pumpkins, clown in a box, tablecloths, candycorn ( mmm!!!) pumpkin cutouts, rat, ribbons, glasses, skeletons, a pretty homemade skelly faerie, a flower buquet (sp?) with creepy flowers, kitchen towel, gravestones, LOTS of decorations stuff, Halloween candy and LOTS LOTS MORE!!!!!!!!!!!

All the stuff, that i tried to cram into one piccy:










some of the stuff close up:










Then some of the fav Items..

Skelly faerie that my Reaper made for me :










Flowers:










Witches sign with extra glow-in-the-dark on 











EVIL clown in a box, i love this so much!!! Its so creepy!










I simply adore all the stuff, and ive allready started to decorate with it ( oh earm.. and i kinda finsihed óf the huge bag of candycorn already lmao.. they where fantastic, and i never tasted them before hehe)

THANK YOU MY FAB REAPER!!!!!

Edit: I cant keep my mouth shut anymore so im gonan tell who my fab reaper is because she really deserves the credit for this magnificant reap!!! Nhh was my reaper and she did so gooooood!!!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

very nice eva


----------



## Drucilla Skreem (Oct 3, 2009)

That is such a nice gift, good job Reaper and what a lucky victim. I just can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Its a fantastic gift! This was my first time playing but I really enjoyed both finding stuff my vic, and getting this  Are we allowed to reveal the name of our reaper?


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

You really got some amazing stuff. Don't you just love that jack in the box clown. I love what they say  My 3yr old daughter hates them. Here's a pic of my display with them.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I love the clown!! First when u turn the handle a child goes " come on closer, i have a secret for you..." hehe, and then the clown screams AHHHHHHHHHHHHAAARGGGGGGG .. and goes.. awwwwww did you get scared... GOOOD!!!!!!! hehehehe its fab! And the eyes glows as well hehe. Its gonna be so perfect for my creepy patients room, AND since ive decided to go all creepy dolls next year it will be great there too


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

i believe it has 2 phrases, says something like "Did the little clown scare you, Good.... Go run to your mommy" as well. Not at home to check but you should check yours.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oh really.. glad u told me or i would have had a fit when it suddenly changed its words lmao.. did I mention i keep i OPEN when im home. I will die right there and then if it pops open in the middle of the night haha


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I love my reaper!!!! Everything was so perfect for me.






















The spellbook was like nothing I've ever seen before. I loved how it opened up. I know exactly where I'm going to put it to show it off.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh what cool things!! That spellbook is amazing. ( the spiders are horrible lol) is that the spellbook that work like a box as well, cuz thats pretty cool! I think i may steal that idea for another year lol.


----------



## Terribletony (Sep 9, 2004)

Again a great big thanks to my reaper...
The lead singer will love the new microbone stand
the votive holders will look good on the keyboard
the freaky fabric will be put to use as stage curtains and maybe a piece or 2 on the stand alla Steve Tyler
and everything will be worked into the stage or grave yard. 
Again thankyou
just as a side note when the package arrived my wife had gone to check the mail saw the box
and said "what the...." 
i happened to be behind her and shreiked " I VE BEEN REAPED" not the most manly of shreiks
she looked at me rolled her eyes shook her head and mumbled something about being "sad"....lol


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Terribletony 

Oh my what a wonderful gift. I don't know who you had but a boney microphone stand is beyond awesome. Love all the other bones you got too, they would look great on some columns.
Hallows Eva your clown jack in the box would scare me. I think that would look awesome if you had a baby zombie nursery.

kloey74 You can never have too many birds, spiders and spell books. That is if you have a cemetery and witches.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Terribletony: hahah i can just imagine u jumping around squeeling " ive beeeen reapeeed" giggles... Oh my that microphone thing is fab. There really are some people on this forum with fantastic skills.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome things! I am so looking forward to getting to view all of the wonderful SR things this weekend.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

I have been fantastically REAPED! Thank you to my still anonymous Reaper. I love love the tombstone. 
Thank you so much for taking the time to make this lovey, uh creepy thing for me =). 
I am going to visit my sister on the East coast and I forgot I put her address for delivery 
so I didn't miss the package and hahaha she got it 3 days before I got there. I cant wait to take clearer pics in person.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Once again, reapers are sending out some awesome stuff. I can't wait to see the rest. I bet this thread will fill up this weekend too.

Hallows Eva, i would have peed my pants laughing if that Jack in the Box had gone off while your post man was carrying it. 

Spellbooks, microbone stands, tombstones oh my... 

Everything is great so far.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, awesome stuff so far!!!!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

There's no "Second" in the SR2!! Great stuff so far! I love the creativity here!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*EEEEEKKK!* I've been reaped!!! Thank you! I don't know if we can say who, but you did a fabulous job. I'm so excited to have my collection started and you did a great job and put so much work into my gift. I love it all.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

What a fantastic witch's shelf and I love all the jars and labels too.


----------



## Terribletony (Sep 9, 2004)

I agree some pretty awesome talent on this forum....a lot of creative minds....keep the pics coming..


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

OK I know I posted my SR gift in the "Secret Reaper II Discussion Thread" and I posted before I was suppose to "IM SORRY"
But I want to post what I received from my Secret Reaper Ghouliet in this official thread.

She gave me a ground breaker for my cemetery and test tubes for my mad scientist area. Here are the pics of those:

















Then she sent me this AWESOME Center Piece for my table. As well as the skeleton placemats She made this. I absolutely love this. Now as I posted before I never decorate inside my house but Ghouliet inspired me to decorate my Kitchen Table. So I went to the .99 store and bought stuff and set up my table. So here is my video of my table.





AGAIN THANK YOU Ghouliet
SniggleZ


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*I've Been Reaped!*

*Holy Moley! I was Reaped!* (and _I liked it!_ )

My Colorodeoan (It's a word, _HONEST!_) reaper sent me some pretty great stuff. 










There's a hanging man scene setter, (which we already have, but ours were falling apart, so BONUS!), a drop-down spider that'll likely go on the front porch, some little-tiny plastic spiders I've never seen before that are super-cool, a CD of mood music, er... themes from scary movies, zombie hands, and a really nice quality blowmold skull that I will likely corpse after Halloween.










Did I mention how cool these zombie hands are? The picture does NOT do them justice. It's been a tossup this year at our house between a witch theme and zombie theme, and I think we're going zombie, so these are perfectomundo!

Thanks Secret Reaper.  I will have to devote some post-Halloween time to figuring out just who you are.

*TheEighthPlague*


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

Ooo, I really like those zombie hands! Anyone know where they're from?


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

The witch shelf with the accessories is beautiful. I'd be tempted to keep it up all year round.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

everything looks sooo cool. I'm eagerly waiting for my victim to receive her box. Stooopid post office was apposed to deliver it yesterday. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I was Reaped! It actually came the other day but I have been swamped with so many people wanting to come over to see our decorations that I am just now getting to post my pics. We are doing pirates this year and my SR made Blackbeard's headstone! Beautiful work. They also painted a mini coffin for me that had these great candles inside. Quite the artist. The little ghost face car is the cats very favorite of all. Thank you Secret Reaper whoever you are. Thank you Montana!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I love all the pics of items that are coming through! Spookerstar that gravestone is very cool! The cool thing about seeing all the pics is it helps pass the time for Halloween weekend and waiting for your things to come in


Just checked my mail, nothing yet! *waiting patiently* hehe


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have been Reaped!!!! However, I promised Lil GHouliet I would not open it till she gets here tonight. Here is a pic of the box.

Suzie, it is such a BIG box!!!!! I am sooooo excited Thank You!!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Uhm... mom... maybe blur out your address so the entire world can't see where you live....?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Opps, Here is the photo I meant to publish.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

ghouls, smart kid there. LOL. It was such fun gathering it.....but i really don't believe I sent the right thing....you'll know what i mean when you open it. What time does that lil ghoul get there anyway? I really hope you like some of it...this is my first reap (I'm a virgin ) and not too sure I did it 'right'.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

and Kohl's thanks you for the plug.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

You did AMAZING!!! 










And a video to show things a little closer. 






I call dibs on the socks. I assume they are for me since they say "Little Monster" on them.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

lil ghouls, absolutely!  I hope you liked it. I had my doubt abut those pink board things...wth??? lol. Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh, I totally squealed and snagged those out of the box. I'm sort of a sock fiend. Especially toe socks and Halloween socks. 

Mom is very crafty and the foam board will DEFINITELY get used. Possibly for evil.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am so overwhelmed with everything you sent. I don't know here to begin. The bowls and plates and food containers will come in handy at the driveway party I am having on the 30th.
The mirror is going to find a home in my bathroom. The floral arrangement with the tombstone will go on the formal dining room table. My head is spinning with ideas for the foamboard and what kind of wreath I am going to make for the wreath holder. The tea lights are like none I have ever seen! and the tea light holder people are so cute. The broom makes me want to start an area for broom parking in my haunt or Broom Repair "We make your brooms run like new." Then there are the skeleton toothpicks and napkins. What can I say it is so FANTASTIC, Thank You so much!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

i'm glad you liked it. like i said, soooo much fun to put togeher. and i can getcha foamboard any time.  i still haven't figured out why they don't sell blue or pink out there. weird. 

i love the little broom...it's so cute lit up at night. the tealight people tickled me...i LOVE the old-fashioned look so many decos have this year...harkening back to my childhood of Beistle honeycomb decos.

this was so much fun, i might become a serial reapist.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

serial reapist---lol

Nice haul there! I love the broom and the orange jar. (I got that one from my SR in the first exchange and it is a fav)


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

sry ive been too busy to get one here and post my gift btw thank you thank you thank you thank you i just freaking loved it!!!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ooh nice! What is the creeping thing in between the while pumpkin and the white bats and såiders? Is it a gargoyl? or a giant mean rat?


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

i think its a cat? lol


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Halloween_Queen said:


> i think its a cat? lol


oh..  hehe..


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I wondered the same thing. I also love the flicker lights on the skellie things. Nice SR gifts!


----------



## Drucilla Skreem (Oct 3, 2009)

To my reaper, what does "It's coming" mean?


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

lol, maybere theres a second pack on its way ( i dont know cuz i aint youre reaper hehe)


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

My phone won't post my pics.  I'll have to post pics later.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

You have all been busy this weekend. Great creativity on all the gifts. There should be more arriving this week!!!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

My reapings! Already have cauldron out on display with my witch!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah! I did it! Finally got it to post!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ooh cool stuff. Love the little yellow bottle and the spellbook!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

More wonderful gifts. I love everything...

So Hallows Eva, have you recovered from your candy corn binge yet??


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

YAY! I got reaped today! I literally ran to the door when I heard it ringing. UPS Man! YAY! My reaper was Halloween Scream - and she sent all of these great items! 









I got a really cool red/black crackle painted planter, a really cute (yet scary) spider that is poseable for my tree with some spider webs, a handmade personalized skull tote, and 3 frames that were painted black with vintage postcards in them. 

Just so I don't go crazy and post every photo here on the forum, here is a link to all of the photos I took of my new stuff! http://www.flickr.com/photos/redthreaddiy/sets/72157627970683416/detail/

I love it all! I can't wait to plant something in my new planter, decorate my tree with the spider in my backyard, hang up the photos, and wear my tote around! The spider looks like he unwinds like CRAZY - I bet he's going to be huge once I get him stretched out. A lot of thought went into this gift, and I am very happy with what I got. Thank you!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

LOL Nhh.. yes thanx im all better now..and less sugar high. I need to start importing them to my contry lol...


ooh and i see others have started uncovering their secret reaper, so a certain someones name is gonna go on my piccys now


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oh and redtreadDIY im so happy didnt spread the megaspider on the piccy LOL. That bag is really cool!!


----------



## robzilla69 (Sep 8, 2009)

Im so happy! Ive been reaped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you midnightterror!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

i've been reaped!  thank you so much to my reaper whoever you are. they made me a fantastic mummy head and also gave me an awesome skull candle, a glass skull bowl, some spooky platters and bottle labels, eyeball gumballs, and some creepy critters. thanks again!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

wow that mummy is awsome!! So are they eyeballs lol. I dont know why i have something for eyeballs haha..

robzilla , i love the zombiesign!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I love the mummy head!!! Great reaps everyone.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bubble Gum Eyeballs???? Where did your reaper find those?


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

Love the mummy head!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I received my package. Thank you. Unfortunately, two of the items got here broken. But I do appreciate your thoughtfulness.


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

My Reaper ROCKS!!!!! Got my big box today. I was soo excited. Mystery reaper you did an awsome job..I love it all..the skelly is already soaking in a bath..lol..as you will see..it met black cat approval also..lol....Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!!! and ummm..did i say THANK YOU!!!!!!
The box...








The whole gang...cat approved...lol








I will post all the single pics on my page...Thanks again....now I have to figure out who you are...hmmmm..Texas...


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> I received my package. Thank you. Unfortunately, two of the items got here broken. But I do appreciate your thoughtfulness.


Your reaper will be heartbroken. They were so excited to participate in their first exchange and have sent me several PM's stating they hope everything arrived safely and before Halloween.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

one package that I sent to my victim should have been delivered today.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great gifts everyone! Some fantastic items here.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Ghouliet said:


> Bubble Gum Eyeballs???? Where did your reaper find those?


it says Target on the label. i actually never looked on the back until now, but i assumed that when i saw them. they get some cool Halloween candies like that each year it seems like their flavored candy corn and gummies and whatnot. they are pretty neat and delicious.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Lots of great gifts. That mummy head is awesome. Gee I love this SR thingy.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I am the proud owner of two huge awesome tombstones and some candy corn lights. They arrived perfectly. Thank you do much!!! . I will post pics soon. But I also understand that more surprises may be coming my way. Woohoo! 

One tombstone is 3 feet tall. I love it all! Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

ajbanz said:


> Your reaper will be heartbroken. They were so excited to participate in their first exchange and have sent me several PM's stating they hope everything arrived safely and before Halloween.


Thats and understatement.. her reaper is very heartbroken! Man i really thought i wrapped it up good. Hope You liked some of the non broken things at least


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

nhh said:


> I am the proud owner of two huge awesome tombstones and some candy corn lights. They arrived perfectly. Thank you do much!!! . I will post pics soon. But I also understand that more surprises may be coming my way. Woohoo!
> 
> One tombstone is 3 feet tall. I love it all! Thank you thank you thank you.


Did someone say candycorn?


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

maybe some superglue??


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Hollows Eva said:


> Did someone say candycorn?


I think we've created a monster! Oh well, it's Halloween. What other time could be more appropriate to create one? 

Ophelia


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Ophelia said:


> I think we've created a monster! Oh well, it's Halloween. What other time could be more appropriate to create one?
> 
> Ophelia


I agree - We may have to get a pool together to send a supply across the water.... 

Nicole


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

muzzzzzt hraaaaaave Caaaaandyyyyycooooooorrrnnnzzz *Crawls along floor with arms out*


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

Hollows Eva said:


> muzzzzzt hraaaaaave Caaaaandyyyyycooooooorrrnnnzzz *Crawls along floor with arms out*


lmao..you know...they make candy corn in other holiday colors too...like reindeer corn....


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

SERIOUSLY???? ooohhhhhh!!


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

I am not a fan of candy corn. blech!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Here are my pics! I was surprised when I looked out the window and saw a white box on my table.  I was so happy to get the package I ran out and brought it in:








I went to visit my mom and opened it there 

Here are the awesome things my reaper sent! I love ghosts and vampires and that's what they mailed! Love the skull 









This is a view of everything, there was so much stuff!









Is this not the COOLEST thing ever?  I can hardly wait to put it up on Halloween!









Dish for cupcakes 








I love these handmade ghosts!








These are so cool they are wooden ornaments for tree!








A towel, pins and other things!








This tin is so cool. I am going to get some battery votives for it 

I love the kitty pin so much and the flying ghost! I love it ALL! Thank you so very much reaper! I still don't know who you are on the board, I just have your real name and I don't want to post it here, but thank you!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh cool things  I love the flying ghost too


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

I LOVE those ornaments! I got 2 from a friend and he didn't know where they came from. I wonder if they are vintage or not! Those pins/misc items are adorable. I hope everyone comes back to post pictures of their items when they set everything up! That would be so cool!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

imo, candy corn is sooooo nasty but my honey will eat it til he makes himself sick! so I brought him some gummy candy corn from Disney last week....bwahahahahahaha.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

notjustaphaze said:


> lmao..you know...they make candy corn in other holiday colors too...like reindeer corn....


Shhhh don't tell her that.....  

Wow, more awesome gifts everyone is getting!! Yeah!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I just returned home to find that I'd been reaped! My porch skelly couple had a box just for me nestled between them!

I immediately opened it to find the MOST AMAZING CEMETERY SIGN!   

Wow...Secret Reaper I admire your skill and patience. I could never do such detail. I'm amazed by the lettering.

I need to do some research and find your username so I can thank you in pm.

My sign, complete with a sitting raven, will be perfect in my display. Thanks again for such a useful and thoughtful gift!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Eva, they even make small pumpkins in the candy corn flavor!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oooh.. getting better and better.

pumpkinprincess the gravestone is amazing!!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I just hooked my ghost up that I got today from my reaper outside in the backyard to test it. It's SO CREEPY  and it's so loud the dog started barking my mom who is next door called and said what is that??? MWHAHAHAHHA I LOVE THIS THING! 

Just wait till Halloween and it's out front. My neighbors will love me hehe


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I got a wonderfull reaper gift a few days ago. I can't wait to post pics/videos of my new zombie baby. 

THANK YOU SO MUCH S.R. Please pm who you are. L\


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

blueczarina said:


> i've been reaped!  thank you so much to my reaper whoever you are. they made me a fantastic mummy head and also gave me an awesome skull candle, a glass skull bowl, some spooky platters and bottle labels, eyeball gumballs, and some creepy critters. thanks again!


Try the mummy head on the bronzy platter=)

So so glad you like it!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

CreepySpiders said:


> Try the mummy head on the bronzy platter=)
> 
> So so glad you like it!


haha, are you my reaper? thank you very much for the box of goodies Creepy Spider.  and i will try that. it will make a lovely Halloween center piece.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Pictures as promised! The stunning wreath is perfect for my love of all things Nightmare Before Christmas. This year it will hang on the door to my Nightmare-themed bathroom. Next year I'm having a major Nightmare-themed party combined with my 30th birthday party. The wreath matches the black and silver tree decorations I've already started making! I also received a crazy bobble-headed skeleton witch candle, a great bat candle, pumpkin hand lotion (which I LOVE) and orange fingernail polish (which I was actually going to buy tomorrow to put under my black crackle nail polish for a Halloween manicure). Thank you so much to my Secret Reaper - please feel free to reveal yourself for a proper thank you! 


P.S. - notice my pair of Walgreens skellies chilling on the couch admiring my Secret Reaper gifts


----------



## yblehsspot (Jul 7, 2011)

Accidental post. oopsi!


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

Very cool! I love the wreath and the bobble-headed skeleton witch candle!!


----------



## Landscapeman (Oct 2, 2008)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I just returned home to find that I'd been reaped! My porch skelly couple had a box just for me nestled between them!
> 
> I immediately opened it to find the MOST AMAZING CEMETERY SIGN!
> 
> ...


Glad You liked your Sign. Looks like it is right at home.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Halloween Scream your stuff is cool! Just wanted to say that's how I have my nails painted right now... orange base color with black crackle nail polish on top. It looks great for Halloween


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

I didn't even know there was nail polish that crackled! I'm going on a search tonight to find some


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

RedThreadDIY said:


> I didn't even know there was nail polish that crackled! I'm going on a search tonight to find some


Yep OPI sells it, so does Avon and Sally Hansen.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

RedThreadDIY said:


> I didn't even know there was nail polish that crackled! I'm going on a search tonight to find some


got mine at Walgreen's. tip: put it on sorta thick...thin it just makes stripes...thick it crackles beautifully.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

sorry double post


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok here are pics of what i got from my reaper:


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

wow that scull with the snake is cool! ( and so is the eyeballs.. i do love eyes hehe)


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

Skull looks epic! What are the other things that you got? I can't really tell


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Gotta love that skull with the snake  Everyones gifts look so good. AWESOME JOB to EVERYONE


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

creepy..that snake looks too real..I love it....Eva..eyeballs and candy corn and you are a very happy girl..lol..Everyone did such a great job. I had so much fun..can't wait til the next secret reaper!!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

o0O(I wonder if they make eye-ball candy corn..)


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

lmao your too much Eva... Rub a dub my skellie in a tub..hehe...I love this thing. I wanted one and couldn't find one but my reaper sent me one to play with...Thank you!!!!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Very cool pics everyone! Looks like some great gifts are being delivered.


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

I received mine a few days ago, but I am hunting for my battery charger for my camera still! The box is full of all sorts of awesome, and holy cow so me! Thank you my reaper, pictures soon.

And to my reapee, it'll be there on Monday! They swore it would be, sorry it went out late, but my dumbbutt tore a ligament in my foot last week and was just finally able to walk and carry anything(I'm disabled to begin with, this made it worse.)


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

RedThreadDIY said:


> Skull looks epic! What are the other things that you got? I can't really tell


Sorry--the other stuff is a bag of rubber eyeball made to look like they were frshly plicked from a head, 2 outdoor flood light fixtures, a blue 100w flood light and a CFL black light.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Along with my tombstones and lights the other day. I just received two more gifts from my reaper. Totally awesome ones too. An amazing poster and a a gargoyle hour glass. Totally unique and I live them do much. I promise pics. I just haven't had a chance. 

But my candy corn lights are hung. We were outside tonight and I turned the lights on for my son and they looked great. Better yet 3 huge bats showed up and danced around us and the street lights catching bugs. I think it was my reaper lights.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

Here are all the wonderful things my reaper sent. . .

It looks like someone knows how much I love skeletons/skulls!










Glitter and skulls and blood. . . OH MY!









I also received some glittery cut outs which are not pictured above (because I already hung them around the house). The picture of the skull lamp above does NOT do it any justice... I am admittedly a terrible photographer, and I just could not get a good shot of it. It is SO amazing in person. I just LOVE it! In addition to making that, my reaper also rigged the foam skull (pictured above) to have red, glowing LED eyes. And let me tell you, it looks so creepy in the dark. So, naturally, it's a hit.  I'm really touched that a stranger would take the time to build me these incredible things. Thank you, thank you, thank you! I hope you don't hate me now because I'm sure your workshop must be covered in glitter after glamming-up those skulls. lol.

Well, thanks again whoever you are! I can't wait to decorate with everything. I need to hurry though- there are only a few more days left until THE DAY. Yippee!


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry to post again, but I just realized that I forgot to include this 'Enter If You Dare' sign in my pictures above. My reaper put glitter over the lettering- it looks really nice!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

madame, nice haul.


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice!!! Skulls are always good in my book.


----------



## Drucilla Skreem (Oct 3, 2009)

I was reaped today!!!!! I just love the bookends and the framed mask. Thank you so much, you really made my day.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Very cool items! Love the box Drucilla Skreem


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I posted mine, must of put them on the wrong thread,,, so with out further ado, here are my gifts from whynotgrl666- don't mind the boxs,,, working in the house and this stuff is every where----- thank you whynotgrl666!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

What an awesome skellie Beth.

Here is what I got from my terrific reaper, Notjustaphaze. I am afraid the pic does not do justice to the flower arrangement. There are better pics of her crafting in her albums. There was also a package of creepy cloth that somehow managed to hide while I was taking pics. Don't you just love the spider webs on the box with all the icky spiders? Just tooo cool. Thanks Dawn. You are the rockingest reaper.

PS.. just ignore the blobs of clay under the chins of the candle holder skellies. It is just there to hold them straight for the pic.


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

I been reaped...Thank you...Thank you. I love it all. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Oooooo. I LOVE the arrangement with the crow. Very creative. Great job reapers!!!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

From...I dunno!! It's a hangman game! The skelly has metallic necklace findings for the joints, there's Scrabble tiles & a holder & direction. There is also chalk somewhere, I think the cats found it & fritzed it under the sofa.

And when it's not being used for Hangman it's still a cool decoration. THANKEE REAPER!!

Click to embiggen!!


----------



## flashabax23 (Jul 14, 2011)

I was reaped! Secret reaper II has been so much fun! Thank you again sneakykid for my gifts! Not pictured are some yummy chocolate eyeballs and some freaky fabric that is already at home in my balcony display. 














I collect die cuts so these were an awesome suprise! The candle holder is so Victorian Seance to me so I LOVE IT. 















This haunted house is AMAZING! It creates the coolest shadows on the walls and ceiling! LOVE IT.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

wow, flash...great stuff!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that haunted house is so cool!! so unique,,,,, I bet it does look awesome in the dark....love the diecuts,,, they look so vintage,, which I am a sucker for things that remind me of when I was a kid


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oh I love that house!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

bethene said:


> that haunted house is so cool!! so unique,,,,, I bet it does look awesome in the dark....love the diecuts,,, they look so vintage,, which I am a sucker for things that remind me of when I was a kid


me, toooo! i loved the nostalgic style things I found this year.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

As I posted a while back, I received my package! I went out of town for a week shortly after and broke my camera...  Fortunately I recovered all my pictures. I didn't notice the card until just now, though!  So, PumpkinPrincess, thank you so much for the great gifts! And my apologies for the late posting.

Also, I saw that Its...All...Hocus...Pocus received my gift! I'm glad you enjoyed.

Edit: I guess I need to learn how to resize pictures so that I can post them. I will do it as soon as I can!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

flashabax23 said:


> Thank you again sneakykid for my gifts!


You're welcome!!!!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

bethene said:


> that haunted house is so cool!! so unique,,,,, I bet it does look awesome in the dark....love the diecuts,,, they look so vintage,, which I am a sucker for things that remind me of when I was a kid


Diecuts are the best!!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

I finally have pictures!

Picture 1: Here's everything!! Sooooo awesome!!!!
Picture 2: Cutest thing ever!! I didn't know they still had these things around!
Picture 3: Boo!
Picture 4: Disney is my love!!!!!
Picture 5: Close up of my first tombstone!

Whoever my reaper was, THANKS SOOOOOO MUCH!!!! I LOVED EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow that apothecary is amazing! I am hoping to get one started this year, I have two little bottles but want something like this! amazing!! great job reaper!! Everyone is so creative. I cant wait to get my victim and get started for 2013! Love to see how different every ones interests are, love them all!


----------

